

Is technology eating our brains? - razorburn
http://www.watoday.com.au/national/is-technology-eating-our-brains-20090207-80gj.html?page=-1

======
hapless
Idle speculation. The author wants to hear a certain hypothesis, so he digs up
poets and primary school teachers who will tell us exactly what he wants us to
hear.

The only science in the article runs counter to the author's preferred
outcome, so it is surrounded by quotes that amount to "I fear.." and "I
suspect..".

------
timcederman
For all the "Google is ruining our memory" stuff, isn't there a complement of
how much it fills in the gaps? There are so many times I've wanted to know
something more, and thanks to Google I can -- quickly and easily. My brain
retains all these breadcrumbs, and I am able to recall them fairly easily. I'd
argue that such ready availability of knowledge is increasing our breadth,
perhaps to some detriment of depth, but I still think that's a net win. If I
need the depth, I can get it easily, and retain it for the task-at-hand.

The article also assumes we hand over our critical thinking skills to the
likes of Google, which is obviously a fallacy.

